# Contador 0-99 solo con compuertas



## jukarpenz (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola a todossss, 

pues de antemano gracias por leer mi petición,

necesito hacer un contador de 0-99 pero la profesora nos prohibió hacerlo con FF's, nos dijo que con las compuertas construiriamos los FF, entonces necesito su ayuda porfavor

quisiera saber que material necesito, y también como hacer el diagrama o el esquema del circuito, no quiero que me lo hagan todo, solo quiero que ma ayuden a hacerlo

si necesitan mas detalles al respecto díganme para decirles, 


muchas graciasss


----------



## Nico666 (Mar 14, 2008)

ya postearon algo parecido en el foro;por que no le das un ojo a los diagramas que hay salen 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1646.html

e intercambias los flip flops por su representacion combinacional, algo como lo siguiente:

primero el RS:
y despues el acoplamiento del RS a unas compuertillas para crear el JK

te dejo una liga para que revises como es la implementacion secuencial de un flip- flop RS y JK

http://bruno85.blogspot.com/


----------

